# Mod appreciation



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like effox spent a lot of his own time and had a long night tidying up the site.. this isn't just for effox I know all the mods spend a lot of their time on this site for nothing in return. I just wanted to say it is appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I went through a closed a bunch last night, John blitzed all the whole classified section. All of us have been super busy...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Looks like effox spent a lot of his own time and had a long night tidying up the site.. this isn't just for effox I know all the mods spend a lot of their time on this site for nothing in return. I just wanted to say it is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dont feel bad, i kept Chris company last nite while he was closing them  lol
On the serious note......All of u guys do a super job


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking a moment to express you appreciation! Also thanks to those who have also taken a moment to pm us just to say we're doing a good job as well! They show up from time to time and it is very, very appreciated! :bigsmile:

time for a big BCA grouphug?







lol


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

You guys do very good work! Good moderation is a wonderful thing


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1. You guys and gals are doing an excellent job, and always with respect and consideration. You are a big part of why this forum is such a nice place. Thank you.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your hard work and fairness.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Many thanks to the mods here.

It is not an easy job.

Job Well Done


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's you guys that make it worth while. This is a great community we have here.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks for taking a moment to express you appreciation! Also thanks to those who have also taken a moment to pm us just to say we're doing a good job as well! They show up from time to time and it is very, very appreciated! :bigsmile:
> 
> time for a big BCA grouphug?
> 
> ...


Take that silly shark off you avatar and you may get even more likes......just sayin...
JK John.

I must admit, sometimes when I don't browse this forum for more than 6 hours I feel like I am missing out...
Great site, great people. Gald to be a part of this.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> Take that silly shark off you avatar and you may get even more likes......just sayin...
> JK John.


Hmmm, must be tired cause I didn't even notice that avatar. Yung, can you please "unlike" John's posts for me until he changes his avatar. Thanks.

JK.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Anthony & Wayne .....you guys should be liking the NHL thread....ever since I started that & changed my avatar, the Sharks have been on a losing streak and the Canucks have been on a winning streak  They keep that up, *I* will be changing my avatar on my own....to the Ducks lmao


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you 


Sent from NASA


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Me love you long time


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you guys !!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Durogity said:


> Me love you long time


Um, John thanks you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Um I think I was directed at you Anthony


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Um I think I was directed at you Anthony


Sure it wasn't towards me oh wait, that was said by someone else not you! =)


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

It was you


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Back on track
Thanks for doing a good job. We need you guys!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Good job Mods.*

Gee! we even got a mod that is all set for Christmas, did anyone else notice the coral with a Santa hat? Anthony!!!! :lol:
All kidding aside all you mods do a great job on this forum, thanks for your dedication and hard work to keep everything running smooth.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Anthony & Wayne .....you guys should be liking the NHL thread....ever since I started that & changed my avatar, the Sharks have been on a losing streak and the Canucks have been on a winning streak  They keep that up, *I* will be changing my avatar on my own....to the Ducks lmao


John,

I believe it's time that you've changed back.

For the mods, the whole team does a fantastic job keeping the forum at an even keel. I know when things are running with few or little complaints, there's a ton of ongoing work behind the scenes. Thanks for doing a great job.

Ed


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Gee! we even got a mod that is all set for Christmas, did anyone else notice the coral with a Santa hat? Anthony!!!! :lol:
> All kidding aside all you mods do a great job on this forum, thanks for your dedication and hard work to keep everything running smooth.


Lol, Anthony's santa hat drives me nuts, it'll be 3 Christmas's this year that it's been on his avatar!! I'm at the point where I'm about ready to go to Anthony's house, take a photo of one of his many beautiful corals or fish, then go into his settings page myself & change his photo :bigsmile:.

Thanks for all mod appreciation sentiments!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I think it was Maureen who modded our avatars with Santa hats and now she's not around to unmod it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, I think it was Maureen who modded our avatars with Santa hats and now she's not around to unmod it.


I thought that it was Ed who did it. I think that if you delete that avatar the hat will be deleted as well, then you can upload a new picture (or the same one).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Lol, Anthony's santa hat drives me nuts, it'll be 3 Christmas's this year that it's been on his avatar!! I'm at the point where I'm about ready to go to Anthony's house, take a photo of one of his many beautiful corals or fish, then go into his settings page myself & change his photo :bigsmile:.


 4 months later & looks like you were right lol looks like you'll have to wait till after X-mas now that his avatar is acceptable for the rest of the year lol :bigsmile:


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pamela's fish desperately needs a santa hat  Perhaps it needs to be holding a mug of egg nog too!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol @ holding a mug of egg nog .... Was thinkin' the same thing about the hat lol something like:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll change the avatar after Christmas, Pamela


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... I forgot to do it this year. DONE!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol @ holding a mug of egg nog .... Was thinkin' the same thing about the hat lol something like:


Holy snap that's awesome.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol @ holding a mug of egg nog .... Was thinkin' the same thing about the hat lol something like:


Lol, that's hilarious! I've made it my avatar.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I'll change the avatar after Christmas, Pamela


GOOD !! :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How about I change it to this?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Feel like a started something lol yes Anthony change it....Thought you'd like that Pam :bigsmile: .....Chris...bout time bro lol now all we need is the Christmas logo (wonder if Shawn still has that)and decorate Elle and Stu's avatars lol


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

This has to be brought up again, too many threads going sideways these days and moderators are wasting their volunteer time to clean up drama.
People please, think before you post and if it is in any way offensive, keep it to yourself and not in a public community forum.
Moderators, thank you for your time spent on here and do not feel discouraged, there's way more good on this site still.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> This has to be brought up again, too many threads going sideways these days and moderators are wasting their volunteer time to clean up drama.
> People please, think before you post and if it is in any way offensive, keep it to yourself and not in a public community forum.
> Moderators, thank you for your time spent on here and do not feel discouraged, there's way more good on this site still.


Haha, I just posted a thread about my frustrations with people recently.

Much agreed, good job Mods!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol... The sideways on this thread WAS the mods 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Lol... The sideways on this thread WAS the mods


Well just for that, if you WANT sideways, then I'm going to edit my avatar to this:



No, this:


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice pics Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol Anthony....use the Betta... I love that fish! Wow this will be the first time in 3 years your avatar isnt sporting a Santa hat lol


----------

